# شهادة شلح الرجل ده



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*شهادة شلح الرجل ده  
 





نص قرار عزل و تجريد الراهب انطونيوس الجوارجى من الرهبنة,
هذا الشخص اتهم فى اكثر مرة فى قضية نصب, و مازال يرتدى
الزى الرهبانى المقدس لكى يشوة صورة الرهبان و الاقباط هذا
الراهب الذى انتشر لة الفيديو الذى يشتم فيه محافظ اســـوان
و يتوعد فية المشير والقوات المسلحة
(((((((( انشروها لكى يعلم الجميع حقيقة هذا الفاسد )))))))* 




http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1609890
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*المتهم المسيحي بالتحريض على قتل محافظ أسوان: لم أهدد محافظ أسوان بالقتل.. لكن كل من ظلمنا "ربنا مش هيسيبه" 






13/10/2011


كتب وصور: عوض بسيط
قال الراهب المتجرد من رتبته الرهبانية "أنطونيوس جورجي" –من على سريره   بالمستشفى الإيطالي- أنه لم يهدد محافظ أسوان بالقتل مثلما ادعت بعض   المواقع، وأن ما قصده أن "اللي يجي على الكنيسة والمسيحية مابيكسبش"،   وأضاف: قلت للمحافظ أنت كذاب لأنه رد عليّ ردًا لا يجوز أن أقوله، لكني لا   أحمل سلاحًا لأن إلهي لم يأمرني بذلك، بل أمرنا بالسلام، والاتهام أننا  كنا  نحمل سلاحًا لو كان صحيحًا، لكنا استخدمناه للرد على الضرب.
واستطرد: "وأقولها للمرة المليون: كل واحد مد إيده على الكنيسة أو على واحد   قبطي وظلمنا ربنا مش هيسيبه"، وأضاف أنه يصلي من أجل المشير طنطاوي،   ومحافظ أسوان أن يعرفهما الله الطريق الصحيح.
وشدد "جورجي" أن مسيرة الأحد الماضي كانت سلمية للمطالبة ببعض الحقوق   القبطية، وأن الجيش هاجمهم وضرب أعيرة نارية، وقامت سيارة مدرعة بصدمه ثلاث   مرات، مما أصابه بكسور في الساق والذراع، وشروخ بالظهر.
وأضاف أنه ظل ملقى أمام التليفزيون، يتلقى الشتائم من موظفي ماسبيرو   والعساكر والضباط، ومنها نعته بالكفر، حتى تم نقله في سيارة إسعاف للمستشفى   القبطي، وهناك نقله البعض للمستشفى الإيطالي حيث يحظى برعاية طبية  ممتازة.
ووجه "جورجي" رسالة للمشير طنطاوي قائلًا: يا سيادة المشير أنت رجل عسكري   وكان بيدك حل المسألة من البداية، فلماذا لا تريدوا إقالة محافظ أسوان أو   إعادة بناء الكنيسة؟ خرجنا بمسيرة سلمية وكان ممكنًا أن يحذرنا الجيش من   عبور أي نقطة، لكن ما حدث تم دون إنذار.
وردًا على المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده المجلس العسكري قال: القساوسة الذين   تواجدوا في المسيرة يمثلون أنفسهم فقط، ولم يتواجدوا كقادة لكن كأقباط   مسيحيين لهم حقوق ووقع عليهم ظلم، وأن المسيرة لم كن لها قائد كسابقاتها.
وطالب "جورجي" المفتي بالاعتذار عن تكفير الأقباط "لأننا موحدين بالله   ونعبد إله واحد"، مؤكدًا أن تلك التصريحات إضافة لتصريحات أحد الشيوخ عن   فرض الجزية، كانت من أسباب المسيرة، وكل ما نطلبه هو وضع حلول لهذه   المشكلات. مطالبًا وزير الإعلام بمنع تكفير الآخر "الموحد بالله" في   التليفزيون المملوك لكل المصريين.
وأضاف ساخرًا: .. الكنيسة تتهد، والمحافظ يقول إننا كدابين ويشتمنا، ومفيش قبض على الجناة، ويريدون تحميلي أنا النتيجة!!
كما طالب المشير بالاعتراف أن من ماتوا شهداء، وأن يدفع لهم تعويضات مثلما   حدث مع شهداء 25 يناير، وقال أنه يتأسف للمحافظ "لأني قلت أنت كداب واحط   صوابعي في عينيك" ليس عن ضعف لكن عن قوة، فنحن أقوياء بإيماننا وحقنا.   واستطرد: إذا كنت أرد على من يسبني ويسب زيي (الكهنوتي) أتصبح إثارة؟
وعن الإصابات التي تعرض لها مع الكثير من المشاركين في المسيرة قال: كل هذه   نعم ندخل بها السماء، أنتم تأخدون نجوم تدخلوا بها السماء، ومن استشهدوا   دخلوا السماء، ويا ليتنا كنا معهم.


الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *المتهم المسيحي بالتحريض على قتل محافظ أسوان: لم أهدد محافظ أسوان بالقتل.. لكن كل من ظلمنا "ربنا مش هيسيبه"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كلام جميل ...... ازاى يكون نصاب ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلام جميل ...... ازاى يكون نصاب ؟؟؟؟*


*فعلا كلامه جميل جدااا
*


----------



## عبير الورد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نصااااااب؟؟ مااصدق
بس بصراحة جدع وشجاع !!


----------



## rania79 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*والهى حاجة تغيظ يعنى هما سابو كل الشيوخ اللى بتطلع تكفرنا وتهيج المسلمين علينا ومسكو ف كلام الراهب دة
ف فيدوهات كتير للشيوخ بيحرضو فيها المسلمين ع حرق بيوتنا والكنايس
 وش كدة
 ولا حد مسكهم ولا عمللهم حااااااااااااجة اصلا
مكلامو صح المحافظ كداااااااااااااااب وهو سبب الاحداث كلها
ربنا يشفية ويقومة بالسلامة
*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلام طبيعى ورائع جدا
لكن 
الجيش والمتطرفين لهم راى اخر
لتبرير دهس الاقباط
*​


----------



## MAJI (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جريمة الجيش في دهس وضرب الاقباط في مظاهرتهم لايبررها اي كلام ولا اي شخص
هي جريمة ثبتت في تاريخ المسلمين 
واضيفت الى غيرها عبر 1400سنة من الغزو والاحتلال الاسلامي


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربناااااااااااااااااا يرحمناااااااااااااااااا​​*


----------

